# Newbie request. B Flat Blues? - Not



## Greendoor (Oct 7, 2021)

Greetings, as a complete newbie here, I'm hoping that this is the correct forum, apologies if not. Can anyone please help me identify the music in the attached mp3 track? It is from my high school pep band repertoire in the 1960s. As I recall, the sheet music was titled _"B Flat Blues,"_ but none of the _B Flat Blues_ tracks I have found are even close. This is a Jazz or Boogie genre as opposed to Blues. Any help you can give me with a title or lead is greatly appreciated. Thank you. Best regards, Brent
View attachment pep band b flat blues.mp3


----------

